# Horizons Enhanced Income Equity ETF - HEX



## dcaron (Jul 23, 2009)

What are your thoughts on this 1-year old ETF from Horizon. Now that it is trading close to its 52 week low, and typically generates an 11% dividend. Is this a good oppurtunity? What's the catch?

Edit: Just found this article: 
http://www.moneysense.ca/2012/04/09/performance-of-the-horizons-enhanced-income-equity-etf-hex/


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

There is already a detailed thread on this:

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/6791-Covered-Call-ETFs-ZWB-HEX-etc


----------



## dcaron (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks. Apologies for posting. Im not a sophisticated investor. Just was wondering whether the timing is good about adding HEX to my RSP portfolio currently, now that HEX is at its 52 week-low, with ~ 11% Dividend ...

Will post in above thread ...


----------

